# Berlin Update



## PSU01 (Dec 4, 2008)

ODNR has walleye nets out on Berlin. Water temperatures at surface between 37-38 F. Sunday one flowing female for every two hard. No spent females. Walleye time! 

Sent from my LG-P659 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Let me know if you get out on the lake and they are active


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

How's the ice? Any ramps open ? Thanks


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

I didn't see any ice. Yesterday I checked the ramp at bonner rd and it appeared to be open. ODNR was in the water throwing nets for spawn below 224 bridge.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I was wondering if anybody was gonna spill the beans on nets being in. Thanks, was gonna give it a go tonight or tomorrow. Just talked to someone an hour ago that said they were in got on here to see what was happenin, thanks again.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

It's official vibee bite is on at dark...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Any regulations I should know about fishing around the nets or something?


----------



## PSU01 (Dec 4, 2008)

I've seen the Nets before. There is a lot more rope and net material below the water than meets the eye. Give the net some room and don't fish too close.

Sent from my LG-P659 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I thought it was walleye that were spawning. Dang carp were eating my vibe. Walleye= o, carp = 2. Carp bite is on! Lol very few rollers. Didn't see any taken.


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

At the 224 causeway now they been Rollin since 4am nothing to show for it but seen a few 8+ lb females


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Is the bite still at night better than the day?

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

what does it mean that the fish are rolling? I mean what is the signifagance and y does the fish do it?


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

mtkjay8869 said:


> what does it mean that the fish are rolling? I mean what is the signifagance and y does the fish do it?


The females literally roll to release their eggs as the males milt-release sperm and hopefully fertilization occurs where the eggs sink between the rocks. This could happen in just one night.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

mtkjay8869 said:


> what does it mean that the fish are rolling? I mean what is the signifagance and y does the fish do it?


Even if you don't catch a fish, it's a pretty cool experience.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

But are they active during pre spawn?


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone been on berlin this week or plan on going over weekend?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are the nets on the west side of the SR224 bridge this past Monday.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Anyone have an advantage of fishing by the nets or away from the nets? North side or south side of causeway? I never seem to have any luck on the north side but this is the side with the nets. Obviously they put the nets where the fish are.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

dcross,,I was out on Tues.eve 'til dark,,I got 2 keepers,,& 6,, 12''-19'' cats.. I fish the N. side of 224,,90% of my outings on Berlin.. I like the contours offered there,,& I get my share of eyes too.. I know that there other areas of the lake,,& it has some better concentration of them,,but I just know that end of it a lot better.. & for me I'll deal with a few less fish,,for less travel time,,for more fishing time..Got my 2,,on Blade baits,,in 10'-12'.. Temp/44-47 deg. Clarity/2'+.. Level/a little above Sum.pool... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Sonar I feel the same way about the south side of 224. I fish it from shore this time of year and I know the lay of the land(water). I think I may be forced to fish the north side tonight with the winds coming from wsw at 15 mph. Nice to put a few in the box. Not long from now I'll be able to hit my sweet spot at moggy for the jumbo perch every spring. Not crazy bout being by the nets though. Blade baits work best for me never had to much luck with cranks but I have done well on rattle traps there also.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Looks like from usace they are starting to up the outflow from all the rains I expected that.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

The ice is gone, the nets are in, it'w WALLEYE TIME! We'll be out this weekend. Boat control and weather will be 100% better on Sun, so that's probably when we'll go! See ya out there!!!


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

I think I'll be out this weekend as well. Sunday is looking nice. Hopefully the walleyes like what I have to offer!!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll be out Sunday, black n gray Lund and some old guy ripping a vibe. I'm sticking with my x-rap reeeeeeaaaaalll slow


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

LEWZER thats one pretty pic of berlin. IF I,didn,t no better I,d say it was a lake up north. water looks so cool.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Was out for 6 hours today and got skunked. Water temp ranged from 41-48 degrees in some parts. Maybe I'm just doing something wrong


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

We got skunks to vibe,x-rap,jigs. Should have used dynamite


----------

